# Help a newbie out



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a dedicated home theater in my basement and am ready to do something to improve the sound. After doing some research I've come up with a plan of attack, but am not sure if it is a good one. Please let me know what you think.

My room: 13' wide, 7.5' high, 38' long (viewing area is only the first 14') finished textured drywall ceiling, painted drywall walls, burber capeting over concrete floors.

Two rows of seating at about 11', 14' from front wall. 

I want to keep a nice theater appearance, while improving the acoustics. My initial thought is to cover the bottom 4' of the front and side walls (the 1st 15') with 2" mineral wool and cover the top 3' with curtains (aethetics only) with bass traps in the front corners. 

My questions:
Would 4' high be high enough acoustic treatment (speakers are set up on pedestals so top of speakers is about 3')?
Would covering the entire walls with the treatment provide too much absorbtion even though the top 3' is not treated?
Also, my center channel speaker is currently located directly below my screen (about 8" off the floor). Because my screen is very large, the only options are where I have it or against the ceiling above the screen. Which is preferred and should I angle it up/down or straight ahead?

Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

First of all, welcome to The Shack..

I'll leave the acoustic side to the experts to give you help..

My theatre room has 7'6" ceilings and I have my centre speaker mounted above the screen..and for me it works fine..
If you decide to do this, you will need to angle the speaker down, to be in line with your head in the seated position..


----------

